# woo hoo!!!



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

A good friend and Co worker of mine hooked me up with a min Kota 55lb bow mount trolling motor!  what is the best way to mount this? Never installed one nor have hardware (screws/bolts/nuts) where do I start to get this working?


----------



## fabian (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd like to know the same, anyone have some advice


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

use an aluminum backing plate, placed under the mounting location (comes from the factory on some boats), mark your mounting holes, drill through the deck, mark the locations of the mounting holes on the aluminum backing plate, drill and tap threads into the aluminum plate, mount trolling motor and aluminum backing plate using SS hardware


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

See my very recent post here about how I mounted my bow mount MK 55lb to my skiff. 
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1412540022/3#3


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What swaddict said and use nyla-nuts and jam nuts otherwise a thief can take it home faster than you can get it home from your buddy's house.


----------

